# Trail Cam Pic - Bigger :)



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Put the cam back out for another 4-5 days. I went ahead and purchased some c'mere deer powder because my friend said it did wonders for him, yea I know alot of money....but once I seen the pics I began to believe....Had 6 bucks, tons of does, and this guy here. (75 pics in all) What do you guys think?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You should probably let that one go for at LEAST one more year!!!! 

Kidding of course....that a very nice buck, hopefully you get a chance to see him first hand this year.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

wow... there is a nice prize!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Real nice buck there. If that does not get you pumped for the season, nothing will!!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

how long till those camera's fire rounds??? that would be something!!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Still a young buck. I would let him walk and look for him again next year.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You should DEFINATELY take him!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great looking buck! I think very few folks would let one that size pass unless they had a definite better one in the area. He definitely has some good growing years ahead of him though if he were to make it another two or three years.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That buck would be bigger next year, but personally I don't pass any buck that size. Unless you have some large tract of privately controlled property where you know he is safe - there is no way I would pass him up during bow season. Beautiful looking buck:! 

Good luck and I hope you get a shot at the deer you want!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Shoot first worry about "internet approval" later  Nice Buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a brute...you have a lot to look forward to this season.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

nice buck... shooter in my book.


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

A heck of a nice 3 1/2 140+ buck. I say let him walk but as others have said you know your area if he'll make it another year let him go. If not take him. Regaurdless of age he's nice now but he has some serious future potential.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> That buck would be bigger next year, but personally I don't pass any buck that size. Unless you have some large tract of privately controlled property where you know he is safe - there is no way I would pass him up during bow season. Beautiful looking buck


they are never safe..i hunt a piece of woods that only gets hunted by me and a buddy, very small woods and holds lots of deer. i hunted a really nice buck 10pt first year and never got a great look at him the second. but rumor was he got hit in year 3 by garbage truck...darn the luck.


----------



## LWS (May 28, 2008)

nice one! I say take him...If you don't.. your neighbors will. !%


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Let the air out of that buck before an "out of stater" does!


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I waited on a large Buck one time. I waited 2 years for a no good stupid Gun Hunting party (30 Guys) to push the deer right under my stand and shoot it. They killed 6 deer in one push that day, including the big one, 18 pts in all and scored 160. The guy gutted him right under my stand, heck, I think to this day the guy wasin my stand. Anyway, none of those guys had permission to be there, so last year the law was waiting, and they got busted. I loved watching the ODNR write out the citations, it was like watching the Browns, or wait, a winning football team.

Don't wait, drill him now before the gun hunters do.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a bigger picture of that Buck. I'd like to see what he looks like today!!


----------

